# DIYMA.com oversized 1/0 cable thoughts



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I was one of the lucky winners in the recent DIYMA cable giveaway and thought I should post a few thoughts on the 1/0 cable I received.


The power cable showed up as I was working on the car (when does that ever happen??). Even the UPS guy was suprised.

The oversized 1/0:










No joke. There's more metal, a lot more. The first thing I compared it to was the Stinger 1/0 I bought for the project:


















I was encouraged to buy the DIYMA connectors, 'cause the oversized 1/0 won't fit in normal 1/0 ends... which I did.

With the help of a good friend, I ran the 1/0 from the engine bay to the trunk through a new grommet in the firewall. It took a few minutes to figure out a good spot to drill through but eventually we found one.

For those of you with 5 speed Accords from the around 2000, we found a nice spot on the passenger side just next to what I think is the heater core drain (on the inside) and right next to the (once again, I think) the brake line on the engine side:


































Sorry, the engine bay is a little dirty 

After a little red tech-flex and a fuse holder install, I was ready to show it off:




















The only issue I've ran into so far is that because the cable is truely oversized, it wont fit correctly in the power dist/fuse block I have. By no means is that the cables fault, I got the block before the cable. I did trim the cable down a bit *gasp* - just enough to fit into blocks thus far (the fuse holder at the batt). I'll need to do it againin the trunk, but I think I'll be ok... the system is only running about 600 watts or so.

Pros: huge amount of cable for the money 
super flexible
great value 

Cons: carefull selection of associated blocks/fittings 

Overall, two thumbs up! Thanks again DIYMA!!


----------

